
PingCAP Talent Plan: Courses on writing distributed systems in Go and Rust - ngaut
https://github.com/pingcap/talent-plan
======
bronxbomber92
On a related topic, what are other's favorite learning resources for applied
distributed systems?

~~~
dis-sys
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/)

~~~
mavelikara
How is one expected to use this site? Are there video lectures to follow
along?

~~~
inetsee
The schedule page has links to the lectures and assignments.
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/schedule.html](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/schedule.html)
A quick look didn't didn't reveal any links to videos of lectures.

------
DyslexicAtheist
just use Erlang/BEAM[0]. I love Go but it's a poor[1] tool for building truly
resilient distributed systems. the workaround suggested by F Campoy seems to
be to wrap K8 around go to make it more like BEAM (see second video below ...)

[0] Erik Stenman - BEAM: What Makes Erlang BEAM - Code Mesh 2017
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FonRzASOkZE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FonRzASOkZE)

[1] GOTO 2018 • The Robustness of Go • Francesc Campoy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScE9TnoWltA&t=1437s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScE9TnoWltA&t=1437s)

------
jammygit
So many languages to learn and so little time

~~~
timClicks
FOMO is hard to avoid, but try to go easy on yourself. Ultimately, they're
just programming languages.

------
timClicks
Really fascinated that this material and my book--well one chapter of it--both
cover implementing the Bitcast storage backend. It looks like I picked my
example projects well :)

------
tmaly
I would be curious to know if this is the best way to learn a technical skill
using a course in github?

Are there other variations of using github for a course?

------
tarasmatsyk
Links in README of the go repo are broken, is rust your primary language?

------
usrnm
I've only looked at the first project in test-plan/rust, but it clearly
contradicts the description in project.md. It should be virtually empty, with
only tests and the student is supposed to write all the code needed for the
tests to pass. But it actually contains all the needed code, it compiles and
all tests are green. I don't quite get it, what's the "learning" part? Just
looking at the code and trying to understand it?

